
I ranked every Intro to Data Science course on the internet, based on data - t23
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/i-ranked-all-the-best-data-science-intro-courses-based-on-thousands-of-data-points-db5dc7e3eb8e#.dk1oajg5t
======
brunoluiz
I was searching exactly for this! Today, internet provides us a lot of
options, but it is quite hard to filter what are the best choices, specially
when we are talking about e-learning and JS Frameworks hahaha

Probably I will checkout the next posts.

